# 2011 Soapmakers Guild Conference



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

It is in Miami, Florida next year. Will you go?

It is $395 if you sign up this month - how much will you learn for that amount of money? Would it be worth it?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In asking my soaper friends who are members, who go to this kind of stuff yearly, it's much more about meeting vendors, other soapers and business gals, and much less about learning anything unless you are very new. Not that different techniques or equipment wouldn't be fun to see in person, just that it will be on the internet 5 minutes later. In asking how it helped their business, both being a member or for their insurance (which has no claims as of the last conversation I read on the dish) or the conference, the answer was no. Was it fun, yes. Alot like going to convention if you are not a board member and need to vote, you aren't going to learn anything more than you could have on the internet or university lecture which is much cheaper, but it's fun...more fun when you meet a whole nother group of gals you have known for years on the internet with goats and soap in common.

I went to one in Texas. Vicki


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Were you glad that you went to the one in Texas?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It was fun, certainly geared for the hobbiest, the best part was meeting the gals from the old soapdishforum.com Vicki


----------

